# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  'Love-dart' slug, lungless frog among new species on Borneo      (AFP)

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) April 21st, 2010 11:34 PM: 'Love-dart' slug, lungless frog among new species on Borneo      (AFP)* 

AFP - Wildlife researchers said Thursday they have discovered 123 new species on Borneo island, including a lungless frog, the world's longest insect and a slug that fires "love darts" at its mate.

*Full Article*

----------


## Kurt

Jst FYI, the frog pictureed is _Barbourula kalimantanensis_, a member of the fire-bellied toad family, Bombinatoridae.

----------

